# Seems Like Old times.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lil ol copper manifold. First one in a while.















Learned this trick from FAMU school of engineering







You rekon whoever left this cable in these old bathroom floor drain lines that we demoed, were having a bad day?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Should share them their sectional cable pics with Plumber Rick.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats funny, I gotta break open a floor for one of my commercial accounts in a week or two because there are 2 cables in the floor drain. I tried to retrieve them both, no luck!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Should share them their sectional cable pics with Plumber Rick.


 
Looks like Ridgid cables too.....


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I lost a cable once. Very bad feeling. I messed up and kept it spinning on a hard deposit for way too long. At the time cameras were too expensive. We dug up the street to get it out. Great way to enter my second year!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

knock on wood, i have yet to lose a cable in a line.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> knock on wood, i have yet to lose a cable in a line.


 

There's always tomorrow........:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Should share them their sectional cable pics with Plumber Rick.


Please don't mention his name too often, he might show up.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I see your soda chase back there. Do you use electrical sweeps or make your own out of 45's? All the Wendy's we've done they spec'd electrical sweeps. When your running 6 inch you end up like 4 feet deep.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I see your soda chase back there. Do you use electrical sweeps or make your own out of 45's? All the Wendy's we've done they spec'd electrical sweeps. When your running 6 inch you end up like 4 feet deep.



Dude, the coke man has been the most cussed out guy on the job, and he hasnt even showed up yet!:thumbup: I used 45s and made the bends as long as possible for his ass. I had about 87 things to roll around for all three of them. I started to put a blow ball in one of them just to peese him off more. Those chases are barley under the dirt. Not my choice, and get this, drop ceiling in the whole damn place, acoustic, why not run the damn things over head? Anyhow, It was a PITA, and the GC and super agreed, that if they want them any better than how we planned, and installed them, they should have done it their damn self. If its for me, and i gotta fish **** through it like a chase, then i will install it myself. I don't know why, but that makes too much damn since to me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, the coke man has been the most cussed out guy on the job, and he hasnt even showed up yet!:thumbup: I used 45s and made the bends as long as possible for his ass. I had about 87 things to roll around for all three of them. I started to put a blow ball in one of them just to peese him off more. Those chases are barley under the dirt. Not my choice, and get this, drop ceiling in the whole damn place, acoustic, why not run the damn things over head? Anyhow, It was a PITA, and the GC and super agreed, that if they want them any better than how we planned, and installed them, they should have done it their damn self. If its for me, and i gotta fish **** through it like a chase, then i will install it myself. I don't know why, but that makes too much damn since to me.


Word. :thumbsup:
I can't understand why a multi-billion dollar a year company can't hire people to do this on their own. they never end up in the right places, even if the coke man tells you to put it there. Or they want you to move it 2 feet over. Like that's possible half the time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Word. :thumbsup:
> I can't understand why a multi-billion dollar a year company can't hire people to do this on their own. they never end up in the right places, even if the coke man tells you to put it there. Or they want you to move it 2 feet over. Like that's possible half the time.


Word to yo mother.


----------

